# wood chips



## jon1234 (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi all! I have been shopping around for woodchips to smoke with and have noticed there are varying sizes between brands and was hoping someone would be able to tell me if there is a more optimal size for smoking with chips or if the different sizes simply have different uses. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 14, 2019)

Type of smoker your using, electric, propane ?  For electric, the finer the better depending on temps used. Propane is a little more forgiving, can get by with a little bigger.


----------

